# I'z runnin away!



## CosmosMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

I told my momma today "I'm outta here" and escaped from my cage. I told her "I gotta save da muppets from Fraggles da meanie butt" ssd: Da slander is not very nice and I won't put up with it. :grumpy: IT'S TIME TO STAGE A REVOLT. *whadever that means *

Uhohz, momma said no more war movies for me. :nasty:


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

does you know how ta drive "stick"? we know where mommy keeps the car keys but we dunno how ta drive it


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

we can learn! itz not hard i saw it on da tv. you gotsa push da stick thinger when you'z drivin so i'll use da wheel, nala push da stick, gazzles lookin out da window to "nabigate" and someone else to push da pedals  

I'z open to pickin' people up on da way!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 4, 2012)

Fraggles here....and where would you be going???


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 4, 2012)

:dunno


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

We'z runnin to Canada Fraggles. You could come if you was nice to da muppets.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes come to Canada, we very kind Bunnies up here. You better stop and Miss Muppet, Mommie said you can all stay with us.

















Hugs

Muppets Daisy Mae, Winston & Non Muppet But Good Bunny Vega


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 4, 2012)

I think you have to be taller than even the biggest rabbit to drive a car. But maybe 2 of you together could do it--one on the steering wheel & one on the pedals.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes Honey, I'z gonna be on da wheel, Nala is gonna be on da stick, Gazzles navigatin' and Miss Muppet on da pedals.  Should we pickz you up too?


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

*sneaks into the "bunnies only" chat, looks around and proclaims "no way in hell are you bunns driving MY car!!", then runs off to hide the keys*


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

HAY NO FAIR. DAT IS NOT NICE NALA'S MOMMY. 

We has to hab a vay-kay for da buns only! We will be 'sponsible growed ups.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

mommy says "if you want a car to drive, you'd better learn how to hotwire the neighbor's"

wha's "hotwire"?


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 4, 2012)

itz meanin you gotta re-range da wires. i can lookz it up on da internetz.  eazy peezie.


----------



## Mikuru514 (Nov 4, 2012)

"I wode in a car once when I was little. Gwama pushed this flat thingy with her hind legs and turned this wheel with her front legs... It seems weally complicated... are you shure you can dwive a car"?


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 4, 2012)

Oooo! Pick me up too! I wub adventures! Yoo can uze ma car! But I get shotgun!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 4, 2012)

Mommy, you are so silly. How are dey gonna get all da way here? Just fly. And make sure to get first class!

~LaRew (Ma momma is Carrots.)


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi bunnies, Tippy here. I has one concern...passports. My human said she'd let me go, but if we're going to Canada, they care if we have something called a passport. She said if I can get a passport, I can go to canada with you. Also, mommy's truck doesn't have one of those stick things. I think they make easier cars! I'm a really good navigator. I love to look out the window. I'd help you navigate if we can get these passport things.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 5, 2012)

I finks we can get dem but it meanz we gotta get our feets printed. we could juss sneak in but dat wouldnt be very nice.

We'z gonna use your truck Tippy and Gazzles can help you navigate while Nala helps me wif da wheel.  LOOK OUT CANADA, HERE WE COME.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 5, 2012)

Bunbun I can drive it no problem. Momma always says I drive her crazy anywayz so dats almost da same fing right?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 5, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Rooms for de Anderson warren? We wants to vibsit awl de Canada bunnies! We haz lots ob fwends dere and wants to bisit! We can steal momma and daddy's passports and stick owr pichures in dem.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 5, 2012)

Yess deres room for awl of you guise! Juss gotsta pack your bags and be ready to go!


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 5, 2012)

Buns like wires... shouldn't be too much to hotwire the car


----------



## Mikuru514 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh well...I want tu go! If chu turn around after going tu Canada that ish...


----------



## CosmosMomma (Nov 5, 2012)

Ob coors! We'z goin for a visit, but we'z leavin Miss Muppet with Daisy so Fraggles can't bully her no mores.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't think Muppets are allowed to cross the border.... There such an intrusive species after all.


----------



## Mikuru514 (Nov 5, 2012)

But Muppets ish so cute! Who wouldn't want muppets to cross the bord-er? Mai hoomin wants one... Gramma and Gwandpa hoomin might not like that though so probably not... I gonna pack all of my favorite treats fo u guyz.


----------

